# Australians Retired in Tuscany



## ayc729 (Sep 27, 2008)

I live in Australia and obtained Italian citizenship (dual with Australia) three years ago. My husband's is in the pipeline.

We've lived internationally for most of our lives and are looking to retire permanently to Tuscany, from where my family originally emigrated.

I would love to hear from other Australians living in Tuscany who have done this, after obtaining their citizenship. 

Any comments/advice you may wish to offer would be invaluable to me. Housing/anything financial/medical insurance, etc. are all big issues, together with anything else you may wish to add.

With thanks.


----------

